# Who has the lowest drop b-13



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

I was woundreing how much of a drop everyone has ,and what your setup is...
If you could post a pic of your car that would be sweet  
Thanks alot..... 
Here is a pic of my car 








I need to drop it bad......looks like i have a lift kit lol, the front looks like it's about 2 inches higher then the back.
I just put these new rims and tiers on yesterday ,205-40-16.
Now i need to lower it and paint it.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

RIZZO said:


> I was woundreing how much of a drop everyone has ,and what your setup is...
> If you could post a pic of your car that would be sweet
> Thanks alot.....


 i think mine is 3.75 in the front and 3.25 in tha back







that pic is b4 i lowered it that much...that is like 3 in the front and 2.75 in the back.


----------



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

NissanB132gtr said:


> i think mine is 3.75 in the front and 3.25 in tha back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, where'd you get that body kit man. Because I've been looking around for one, and haven't found very good looking ones, because I'm painting my car and thought, why not just get a body kit while I'm at it. Also how much you pay for it?


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

i got it from sense motorsports...it cost me 450 for the whole kit...


----------



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

Your car's sweet, I love your Drift bumper......looks badass, kinda thinkin of gettin one for my car too, but I can't find one around here. If I was to order one the shipping would coast more then the kit.....unless someone knows of something closer to where I live pls let me know , Nova Scotia, Canada.
I want to lower my car about 2" or so but i'm not sure what to get ,springs or coilovers ?
If i go with a spring that drops it 2 front and 2 back, i dont want the front to sit higher.........or will it even out and have about the same drop front/back ? 

Thanks alot for your info..........and ppl pls keep them comming.


----------



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

If anyone has PhotoShop could you lower my car for me pls, at a few diffrent hights.....thanks alot guys.....I would like to see a pic of it dumped (slamed)too :thumbup:


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

well u need to lower the front a tad more than the back.. cuz the fender in the front is higher than the back yada yada yada sue u heard it b4 but yea...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NissanB132gtr said:


> well u need to lower the front a tad more than the back.. cuz the fender in the front is higher than the back yada yada yada sue u heard it b4 but yea...


yeah, the saggy ass look isn't cool at all.


----------



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> yeah, the saggy ass look isn't cool at all.


I hear that...
SNO...what do you have on your car for a setup ?
your car sits nice  

PS - I finaly found me a Mazda 626 lip at a local junkyard.....they roped me for $35 cnd........owell i wanted it  
I't seems to be about 1.5" too wide or so.....you say you had to cut some off yours for it to fit ?


----------



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

slammed!!!http://www.humbleperformance.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3656&page=1


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RIZZO said:


> I hear that...
> SNO...what do you have on your car for a setup ?
> your car sits nice
> 
> ...


i have eibach sportline coils with kyb gr2 struts. i had the front springs heated and extra half inch so there wouldn't be any wheel gap. 

about the mazda lip, i cut about a half inch to an inch. i used a razor blade and just shaved it down until it fit perfectly. you got hosed on the $35 tho, i think i paid under $10.


----------

